
Major new bill mandating open access introduced in Congress - michael_nielsen
https://plus.google.com/109377556796183035206/posts/FZFvDhBLTzE
======
michael_nielsen
See, in particular, the Call to Action from the Alliance for Taxpayer Access
(ATA):

[http://www.taxpayeraccess.org/action/FASTR_calltoaction.shtm...](http://www.taxpayeraccess.org/action/FASTR_calltoaction.shtml)

The ATA were closely involved in the passage of the NIH Public Access Policy
(2008), which makes all NIH-funded research openly accessible within 6 months
of being published.

